# Will the new holden L92 intake fit on stock heads?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I found one on ebay and was just wondering.


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

It is a L76 intake and L92 heads. I don't know if you can do only the intake. The intake runners on the L76 and L92 are of different dimensions than the stock LS2, so you wouldn't get much of a flow increase with the mismatched runners. There is an article on the head and intake swap in GM High-Tech Performance, Feb 2007. Hope my 2 cents help.
Charlie:cool


----------

